# HGVC New Purchase



## Montedk (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok everyone, I need to start out by saying that I am completely new to these types of vacation ownership/timeshare programs (which will likely become very evident soon!). My wife and I just purchased new from Orlando yesterday. We made the decision because to us the numbers seemed to make sense, but at the same time knew that we were able to rescind within 10 days. Honestly, we didn't do enough research beforehand and didn't want the opportunity to pass us by if it truly was as good of a deal as the salesman convinced us that it was. 

I know already after reading several posts that most (if not all) of you will tell me to rescind immediately. What's not completely apparent is why, and how the numbers work out differently for buying resale. I'd like to understand what I'd be able to get a comparable package for in resale to fully see why everyone considers buying new to be such a bad deal.

Here are the details of the package that we purchased:

3400 Points on Even numbered years (EOY) for the Gold season
$868 MF EOY + $176 Club Dues Annually
7000 Bonus points to be used within 2 years (unless transferred to RCI to gain an additional 2 years)
$13750 Purchase Price

To us this seemed like a good plan for us. We don't need a lot of points as we don't travel a ton, but when we do we'd like to be able to go to see some nice resorts. Right now, we typically will go on one decent 5 night vacation each year, mostly outside of the peak seasons when the prices are lower. That being said, these prices didn't seem too bad to us. But what am I missing??


----------



## brp (Aug 5, 2019)

Rescind. You have substantially overpaid for this. A dozen additional people will chime in to say the same thing.

Rescind immediately. Then come back and talk some more about resale. And join TUG.

But don't delay now, provided, of course, that you are still within the rescission period,

Cheers.


----------



## Montedk (Aug 5, 2019)

brp said:


> Rescind. You have substantially overpaid for this. A dozen additional people will chime in to say the same thing.
> 
> Rescind immediately. Then come back and talk some more about resale. And join TUG.
> 
> ...



Yes, we just purchased yesterday so we technically have 9 days left. I knew everyone would say to rescind, but can you explain WHY? What is the appropriate value for this type of package? Why is this deal such a poor deal? Compared to what we would pay without the timeshare, it seems to be a better deal in the long run.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 5, 2019)

On the Tug marketplace, there’s an every year 3400 point for $900 with $610 maintenance fees. You can get an every year 7000 point platinum 2 bedroom for around $7000 with around $850 MF’s. 

There are people that have to give away the units you paid over $13000 for. Rescind your purchase, research the different types of resorts and purchase resale.


----------



## brp (Aug 5, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Compared to what we would pay without the timeshare, it seems to be a better deal in the long run.



Definitely. No question about this. As @dayooper noted, you can just get this for a lot less. Also, you will find that 3400 EOY will not be enough 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 5, 2019)

Rescind. Not sure which property you are looking at in Orlando, but do a search on the Bargain Deals Forum and it is full of free Orlando timeshares. Each has pluses and minuses so you need to research to know what you are buying. Here are two HGVC listings where you could get for free/almost free and save $13k.  These come around frequently especially in the fall when people don't want to pay 2020 MF.

You get all the same benefits as a developer buyer.

Free 3400 annual HGVC Tuscany

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...international-drive-free.257875/#post-2017307

Free Park Soleil EOY 3400 points

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...oints-eoy-even-1-bedroom.258500/#post-2022577


----------



## Montedk (Aug 5, 2019)

So based on your responses so far, would it be correct to say that the deal I purchased would not be so bad if resale didn't exist and it were only compared to the alternative of always paying out of pocket for vacations? I think that's where logic failed me at the presentation, so I'm just trying to fully understand this before making any quick decisions (again). 

It seems to me that the only reason it's a terrible idea to buy new is because there are so many resale's available for a better price (which is completely valid). Just trying to make sure I'm understanding this correctly. 

Also, thank you for all your help! I'm so glad I found Tugs before it was too late.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 5, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Ok everyone, I need to start out by saying that I am completely new to these types of vacation ownership/timeshare programs (which will likely become very evident soon!). My wife and I just purchased new from Orlando yesterday. We made the decision because to us the numbers seemed to make sense, but at the same time knew that we were able to rescind within 10 days. Honestly, we didn't do enough research beforehand and didn't want the opportunity to pass us by if it truly was as good of a deal as the salesman convinced us that it was.
> 
> I know already after reading several posts that most (if not all) of you will tell me to rescind immediately. What's not completely apparent is why, and how the numbers work out differently for buying resale. I'd like to understand what I'd be able to get a comparable package for in resale to fully see why everyone considers buying new to be such a bad deal.
> 
> ...







RESCIND IMMEDIATELY if for no other reason than to first research what you are buying.   If you are on TUG then you can better understand your purchase and how much you will save by buying on the resale market.

Remember;  Rescind now while you have the opportunity to do so.  You can always go back to your salesperson and purchase again should you feel you were getting a bargain.


Once you rescind you can go out and celebrate a sharp decision   






.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 5, 2019)

You overpaid by $13.8k.  Rescind if not for you, then your family.  You owe it to your family to spend your money wisely.

Research Ts.  If you still like Hilton after researching for two months, get one of their free resale Ts.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 5, 2019)

Montedk said:


> It seems to me that the only reason it's a terrible idea to buy new is because there are so many resale's available for a better price (which is completely valid). Just trying to make sure I'm understanding this correctly.


Yes, that is the core of the reason to rescind -- you can buy the exact same timeshare package resale for much less.

Most of us on this forum are happy HGVC owners, and think HGVC is a great timeshare to own.  But given that you know little about the system (not blaming you; there is just lots to learn), our collective advice will be to Rescind, Research, and buy Resale (if, after taking more time, you decide HGVC will work for you).

Also, the deed you bought is a 1BR Gold week.  In HGVC, the maintenance fees (MF) is based on room size, so if you bought a 1BR Platinum week at the same resort, your MF would be the same, but you would have 4800 points!  Since you pay MF every year, maximizing the MF/point ratio is very important.  That is also why a Gold or lower week is less desirable.

Kurt


----------



## GMan82 (Aug 5, 2019)

I never realized EOY weeks even existed until I came to TUG. My salesman never offered: mine were 5000 or 8400 points only. At the time I didn’t know what gold vs Platinum meant.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 5, 2019)

Bottom line: You drive this 3400 EOY Orlando "off the lot" after passing the rescission period and it's worth zero ($0, nada) on the resale market. How's that for a good reason to rescind?

For $6 - 9k you could buy a resale 7k pt annual in Orlando which gives you a 2 bedroom at these resorts or approx two weeks in a 1bdrm anywhere in the HGVC system. You could pocket the difference in price, or look for a resale EOY for less

There are reputable real estate brokers who can help you find an ideal timeshare for your situation so you don't need to do this alone.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 5, 2019)

Eighteen months ago we bought an *every year*, 7000 point contract at HGVC Sea World for $6500 plus closing costs and HGVC activation fees. Those fees add maybe $1000 to the price, so for about $7500 (just a little over half of what you paid), you would have have over twice the points you have every other year but would have them *every year* instead. Your annual maintenance fee would be more, about $1200 every year instead of $868 EOY, but you would have 14,000 points every two years instead of just 3400.

If you really don't want or need more than 3400 points EOY, then you should be able to get one of those for almost free. Many people who buy those small contracts find them to be insufficient, become unhappy, and just want to get rid of them.


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 5, 2019)

Montedk said:


> 3400 Points on Even numbered years (EOY) for the Gold season
> $868 MF EOY + $176 Club Dues Annually
> 7000 Bonus points to be used within 2 years (unless transferred to RCI to gain an additional 2 years)
> $13750 Purchase Price



The issue is not only were you overcharged, but they sold you something that is virtually worthless for a tidy sum of cash that you need to get back as soon as possible.  I do not know how the timeshare "salespersons" sleep at night.  RESCIND NOW.

A feature of HGVC units is that you pay the same maintenance fee no matter the season. My 4800 point platinum 1br in Orlando is worth a 2-3 thousand bucks on the open market - but a gold 3400 gold unit would be hard to sell. A silver 2400 point 1br is the same maintenance fee and would take a bribe to find a buyer. The numbers bear out over the long run because of the points to MF ratio.  And to make it worse you got an EOY unit  - you pay the HGVC fee (approaching $200) every year but pay the MF EOY.  The vacations you would get with 3400 points EOY and paying the MFs likely would not beat out paying the going rate thru Hilton.  And you paid a lot of money for the privilege of being taken advantage of.

So the first rule is that you almost always buy platinum. The second rule is that you buy resale - you retain almost all privileges (except Elite) and you pay closer to WHAT IT IS ACTUALLY WORTH ON THE OPEN MARKET.

So please RESCIND while you can and then figure out the details later - unless you simply do not care about your money.


----------



## Panina (Aug 5, 2019)

I have gotten 3400 points for free and I have also given away 3400 for free. There is no need to pay $13750.  Keep the money in your pocket.  Watch the bargain section here on tug and you can find a freebie if all you want is 3400 points.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 5, 2019)

I think you overpaid by $18k, not just $13k. Why? You were sold a terrible week. 
It will not be easy to sell once you are done using it.  Personally, somebody would have to pay me $5k to take over the week that you just bought. It has negative value due to the obligation of high maintenance fees. 

For reference, I recently paid $6300 for a 7000 points resale week with MF of $800.


Can you calculate the cost of your 5 night vacations for next 10 to 15 years and compare it to what you will pay if keep this week? Since you travel off peak, it will be easy for you to rent timeshares on hilton.com, Redweek or Airbnb. And you won't be locked in to the HGVC network. My guess is your cost of keeping this HGVC week for 10 years will be 2-3x compared to renting similar accommodations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 5, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Yes, we just purchased yesterday so we technically have 9 days left. I knew everyone would say to rescind, *but can you explain WHY? *What is the appropriate value for this type of package? Why is this deal such a poor deal? Compared to what we would pay without the timeshare, it seems to be a better deal in the long run.



*Because...*
(1) You’ll only have one chance to rescind. But you’ll have endless opportunities to buy direct from the developer.
(2) The sales folks are known to stretch the truth (say whatever it takes) in order to make the sale. It’s best to give yourself time to learn the real facts and make an informed decision (learn what would work best for you and your family)
(3) The sales folks have been known to sell the lowest point package to get your foot in the door. It’s their way of getting members into a constant loop of developer upgrades. It’s best to figure out where you would like to go and look at when you normally travel. This will help you determine the appropriate amount of points you’ll need vs having the sales person drive the decision for you.
(4) You’ll save ten of thousands by buying resale vs buying direct from the developer. If you change your mind a month from now, here are the asking prices you’ll be looking at (see below). Why so low? There are simply more sellers than buyers. Some sellers eventually realize it’s best to give away their low value week for free vs competing with the masses for a buyer.

*Resale “asking” Prices from* http://www.judikoz.com/Search.aspx



​*Resale “asking” Prices from *https://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/




​*Additional **threads you might find helpful*

Just purchased but having second thoughts [merged] - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-purchased-but-having-second-thoughts-merged.274650/
Rescind or not? - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-or-not.287154/

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Denise L (Aug 5, 2019)

Definitely, rescind, as you knew everyone would say.  You can always buy the exact same "deal" later once you do all of your research.  Salespeople will always try to make you think that the deal will be gone once you walk away, but they are obviously trying to do whatever it takes to get you to buy.

I agree with you that timeshares are a great savings over paying retail for hotels, etc., but you can get an even better savings if you rescind and buy on the resale market (or get a bargain contract for practically nothing).


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 6, 2019)

Let’s contrast this to buying a new car.  After two weeks, that new car will depreciate by 30 percent.

In great contrast, your timeshare will depreciate by 100 percent two weeks after your purchase.

In almost any Ts sales presentation, the salesman/saleswoman will offer $20-$25k, if rejected the supervisor will offer  $9-15k, and if rejected the closer will offer $4-7k, typically the resort’s last, best final offer.  While I applaud you for getting to the supervisor stage, you didn’t get to the closer stage or the resort’s last, best final offer, which isn’t good itself.

The closer is described on sales tip 8 at https://jbarrows.com/blog/vegas-sales-techniques/ the author of that post, for a Hilton Ts, actually flew down to FL just to hand-deliver the rescission letter.  No need to fly to Hilton in your case.  Just send a certified letter.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 6, 2019)

You mention buying “new”.  There is no such thing as a new timeshare. It is the exact same rooms you are staying in whether or not you bought “new” from the developer or if you bought resale. To expand on grammerhero’s car analogy, resale has the same condition and same miles as “new” except it is thousands of dollars cheaper.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 6, 2019)

RX8 said:


> You mention buying “new”.  There is no such thing as a new timeshare. It is the exact same rooms you are staying in whether or not you bought “new” from the developer or if you bought resale. To expand on grammerhero’s car analogy, resale has the same condition and same miles as “new” except it is thousands of dollars cheaper.



@Montedk to expand further, would you rather buy a new car for $13.8k yourself, or buy that exact same “new car” from another person two weeks later for $0 who originally bought for $13.8k?


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 6, 2019)

Montedk said:


> So based on your responses so far, would it be correct to say that the deal I purchased would not be so bad if resale didn't exist and it were only compared to the alternative of always paying out of pocket for vacations? I think that's where logic failed me at the presentation, so I'm just trying to fully understand this before making any quick decisions (again).
> 
> It seems to me that the only reason it's a terrible idea to buy new is because there are so many resale's available for a better price (which is completely valid). Just trying to make sure I'm understanding this correctly.
> 
> Also, thank you for all your help! I'm so glad I found Tugs before it was too late.



Even if there were no resale market, you still got a bad deal.  You could have gotten to the third stage, with the closer who would have offered you $4-7k.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome to TUG.    You have come to the right place to get honest answers to your questions.     If we haven't answered all of your questions, please free to ask.

btw, I will also agree with the advice already given and strongly suggest that you rescind.  I think that HGVC has a very good product that I am very happy with but you can purchase it for a lot less resale.    We can help you do that too.   HGVC treats their resales customers very well with all of the same benefits except that it will not count towards elite level (which starts at 14K points and not worth very much anyway) and you won't get any bonus points (you will just save a lot of money).     We can also help you make a better more informed purchase to ensure that you get exactly want you need.    I also believe that you will need more points.


----------



## brp (Aug 6, 2019)

We may now be above the dozen I predicted 

But you'll see that we're all, basically, speaking the with one voice here.

Cheers.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 6, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Ok everyone, I need to start out by saying that I am completely new to these types of vacation ownership/timeshare programs (which will likely become very evident soon!). My wife and I just purchased new from Orlando yesterday. We made the decision because to us the numbers seemed to make sense, but at the same time knew that we were able to rescind within 10 days. Honestly, we didn't do enough research beforehand and didn't want the opportunity to pass us by if it truly was as good of a deal as the salesman convinced us that it was.
> 
> I know already after reading several posts that most (if not all) of you will tell me to rescind immediately. What's not completely apparent is why, and how the numbers work out differently for buying resale. I'd like to understand what I'd be able to get a comparable package for in resale to fully see why everyone considers buying new to be such a bad deal.
> 
> ...


Any updates? Follow the instructions on rescinding to the letter.

I had an old co worker call me out of the blue because she and her husband bough HGVC for 21K through the developer, since she knew I owned TS. I jumped through the phone and had her rescind. She was orig upset that she was “sold”. I told her to forget that, it happens to everyone. Bottom line is, you, like her, saw value in ownership. We all do or else we wouldn’t be here! I’m known for always going on vacation. It’s a running joke “where are you going these days?”  It’s a fact that vacation ownership members do travel a lot! It’s a great thing. Anyway, she rescinded, got her 21K back and bought the same amount of points resale for $1,500. Don’t feel bad you paid that much. Just buy resale and you’ll really enjoy your ownership. Let us know what you decide to do.

Remember, rescind doesn’t mean don’t own! It just means don’t over pay


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 6, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Even if there were no resale market, you still got a bad deal.  You could have gotten to the third stage, with the closer who would have offered you $4-7k.


Actually, with HGVC it has been reported they do not deal on price, but what they will do is add more and more Bonus Points into the mix as an incentive.  Bottom line, it is still a bad deal. 

Kurt


----------



## Montedk (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice!

We mailed our rescission letter today, and will be doing some more research! We’re definitely still interested in HGVC and see ourselves becoming owners in the future, but I agree with you all that we need to do some more research first and keep an eye on resale properties. 

Any advice on where to start looking and what questions to be asking as I begin to look into this more thoroughly?


----------



## Blues (Aug 7, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Any advice on where to start looking and what questions to be asking as I begin to look into this more thoroughly?



1.  Read and follow this board.  Daily, at least at first; and after that, often.  There are some wonderful experts here on HGVC, who share their knowledge freely.

2. Read the general HGVC advice article here:  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html

3.  Read the HGVC advice article, with lots of links to further advice, here:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...y-hilton-club-booking-window-overview.274977/

4. For detailed advice on the specific resorts in the system, look here:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...etailed-resort-affiliated-information.254931/

5.  When you're ready to buy - and don't think you'll learn enough to *be*  ready for several months - look back at AlwaysOnVac's previous answer to you.  She provided links to two of the most often recommended resale brokers -- Judi Koz at http://www.judikoz.com and Seth Nock at http://www.sellingtimeshares.net.

If you follow all the links above, you'll be reading for weeks to come, trying to absorb information from a fire hose.  Go back and re-read those links several times.  

Good luck, take your time, and enjoy learning about the HGVC system.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 7, 2019)

Also here’s the link to HGVC’s 2019 guides

2019 Club Reference Guide contains all of the HGVC point charts and Open Season Cash Rental rates for each HGVC resort.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/2019-hgv-points-open-chart-pdf.9813/

2019 Club Member Guide contains all of the HGVC rules and various fee information
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/2019-club-rules-pdf.9776/


Good Luck and I hope you support TUG by becoming a TUG Member (link)


----------



## GT75 (Aug 7, 2019)

Here are a couple of things that you will be needing to think about:

1.   How many people will be traveling?   (this will determine how big unit or number of points)
2.   Can you travel anytime or limited to the school schedule?   Are you planning to go to either Park City or Breckenridge during ski season?
3.   How do you see yourself traveling (short 3/4 day trips or 1 week intervals) and for how often.
4.   Where will you be traveling?   (specific resort or booking HGVC in general).

Take your time on your research.   There is much to learn.    The thing that I didn't understand before I got into this is that making a reservation in HGVC (and I think any TS) isn't like booking a hotel.   It will work best if you can plan ahead.   For example, if you want to book Oahu, HI then you will need to book when the club season window opens (276 days before checkout).   If you don't, then the best rooms will be taken.


----------



## brp (Aug 7, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Here are a couple of things that you will be needing to think about:
> 
> 3.   How do you see yourself traveling (short 3/4 day trips or 1 week intervals) and for how often.



Let me expand upon this one:

If you see yourself traveling for a full week, and can/want to book 12-9 months out, then specifically where you buy can matter because of the Home Week.

If you will not travel this way (shorter trips, booking later), then the location of the points don't matter as, at 276 days, points become points*. In this case, Vegas is a good place to look as the buy-in costs are reasonable and the Maintenance fee (MF) per point ratio tends to ebe about the best.

Cheers.

*An exception to this are the more expensive and more exclusive (access-wise) by Hilton Club (bHC) properties. They tend to be in Cities: New York, DC, more coming.

All of these topics are explored in detail in various threads. Welcome!

Cheers.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 7, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Thank you all for the advice!
> 
> We mailed our rescission letter today, and will be doing some more research! We’re definitely still interested in HGVC and see ourselves becoming owners in the future, but I agree with you all that we need to do some more research first and keep an eye on resale properties.
> 
> Any advice on where to start looking and what questions to be asking as I begin to look into this more thoroughly?






Click on the "MARKETPLACE" section at the top of this page (directly below "1993") and you will have a large selection of Timeshare resales, and it is an excellent place to start looking.





.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 7, 2019)

brp said:


> Let me expand upon this one:
> 
> If you see yourself traveling for a full week, and can/want to book 12-9 months out, then specifically where you buy can matter because of the Home Week.
> 
> ...



I agree with the Vegas being the one of the best areas for points with the following exceptions: Flamingo 1 bedroom and any Trump Tower units. They both have high MF to point ratios. 

A great spot to start looking for great MF to point ratios is this great spreadsheet @GT75 created that lists the best MF deals in the system. Also, read through some of the older threads and learn as much about how the system works. Good luck and don’t be a stranger.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 8, 2019)

Check out EBAY.


----------



## Montedk (Aug 8, 2019)

Perhaps I could find this information on another thread, but just curious what all your thoughts are on HGVC vs other timeshare programs? So far it seems that HGVC is very well liked and a good program, so is it worth researching all of the other timeshare programs individually? Are there certain ones that you'd specifically recommend I look into, and others that are definitely ones I can save some time and avoid researching altogether? Not that I'm not up for all the research, but don't want to waste my time looking into programs that nobody would recommend.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 8, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Perhaps I could find this information on another thread, but just curious what all your thoughts are on HGVC vs other timeshare programs? So far it seems that HGVC is very well liked and a good program, so is it worth researching all of the other timeshare programs individually? Are there certain ones that you'd specifically recommend I look into, and others that are definitely ones I can save some time and avoid researching altogether? Not that I'm not up for all the research, but don't want to waste my time looking into programs that nobody would recommend.



I think the main thing that distinguishes the programs are the locations. HGVC has a different list of areas they cover than, for example, Marriott. If you want locations in the Caribbean, Marriott offers more than HGVC. HGVC offers more options in Vegas and many more options on the Big Island of Hawaii. Marriott offers Kauai and West Maui; HGVC has nothing on Kauai, and their Maui location (under construction) will be in South Maui. HGVC offers many locations in Waikiki on Oahu; Marriott's Oahu location is way outside of the city at KoOlina.

So in my opinion, you need to look at the locations of the different systems first and see which one meets your travel wants and needs best. Then start looking at the structure of the systems.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 8, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Perhaps I could find this information on another thread, but just curious what all your thoughts are on HGVC vs other timeshare programs? So far it seems that HGVC is very well liked and a good program, so is it worth researching all of the other timeshare programs individually? Are there certain ones that you'd specifically recommend I look into, and others that are definitely ones I can save some time and avoid researching altogether? Not that I'm not up for all the research, but don't want to waste my time looking into programs that nobody would recommend.



Each one has their PROS and CONS.
Some of us own in multiple systems/programs instead of being limited to one 

Here are some threads you might find helpful. In these threads folks shared their thoughts about the different systems/programs. But I suggest you start off with just one timeshare first.

_"_Question: For anyone that owns more then one time share_" - _https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ne-that-owns-more-then-one-time-share.210627/
_"_Poll Q2: Besides HGVC, what other TS systems do you own?_" - _https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-ts-systems-do-you-own-multiple-votes.274908/
Just be careful not too buy too many . How Many Timeshares Do You Own? - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2012-how-many-timeshares-do-you-own.179770/


----------



## terces (Aug 9, 2019)

Montedk said:


> Perhaps I could find this information on another thread, but just curious what all your thoughts are on HGVC vs other timeshare programs? So far it seems that HGVC is very well liked and a good program, so is it worth researching all of the other timeshare programs individually? Are there certain ones that you'd specifically recommend I look into, and others that are definitely ones I can save some time and avoid researching altogether? Not that I'm not up for all the research, but don't want to waste my time looking into programs that nobody would recommend.


I looked hard at Marriott and would have preferred it because of their locations and consistently top quality resorts, but they have a very high "points transfer fee" which when you add the fee to the price of a resale unit, the cost of acquisition is much higher than HGVC.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 9, 2019)

terces said:


> I looked hard at Marriott and would have preferred it because of their locations and consistently top quality resorts, but they have a very high "points transfer fee" which when you add the fee to the price of a resale unit, the cost of acquisition is much higher than HGVC.



Yes, i own HGV and have recently begun adding Marriott points to expand my locations, they have nice system but its more expensive.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 9, 2019)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Yes, i own HGV and have recently begun adding Marriott points to expand my locations, they have nice system but its more expensive.



We have done the same, only in reverse - started with Marriott because of their larger network in locations we frequent, then added HGVC because it filled in some nice gaps and was relatively cheap to buy and somewhat easier to use. The two systems actually complement each other very well, so much so that Marriott Vacations Worldwide's acquisition of the Westin and Sheraton timeshare programs won't really add that much for us if they ever decide to offer a combined Marriott/Westin/Sheraton program.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 9, 2019)

Another possible alternative is to pick up something "cheap" that has Interval International access to gain access to the Marriott locations.
Granted, priority will be lower, but I think if you're flexible it'll be cheaper than buying a Marriott to stay at *other* Marriott's.  It's a diff. story if you're buying Marriot Maui Ocean Club and planning to stay there most of the time.  But if you're buying Marriott in Orlando to get access to other marriott's I think you're better off just exchanging into II with something else.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 9, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Another possible alternative is to pick up something "cheap" that has Interval International access to gain access to the Marriott locations.
> Granted, priority will be lower, but I think if you're flexible it'll be cheaper than buying a Marriott to stay at *other* Marriott's.  It's a diff. story if you're buying Marriot Maui Ocean Club and planning to stay there most of the time.  But if you're buying Marriott in Orlando to get access to other marriott's I think you're better off just exchanging into II with something else.



The expense of owning Marriott to stay at Marriotts is specific to the Marriott Destination Club Points system. Even on the resale market, enough points to effectively use the points system will cost you $25K to $30K or more.

However, if you are content with the "deposit, search, hope" Interval International trading process, then there are plenty fairly cheap Marriotts you can buy for II trades. Since resale Marriott weeks still trade in II with priority into other Marriott locations (be can't convert to points), buying a "cheap" Marriott week is a better way to trade into other Marriotts than a "cheap" non-Marriott. Anyone who wants to consider that strategy should go over to the Marriott board and start asking questions. There are a lot of Marriott TUGgers who are very skilled at maximizing value out of relatively cheap Marriott traders and using lock-off units to get two weeks out of one unit. We own Marriott but don't trade in II because we don't like the uncertainty of trading and prefer to use points or use our Hawaii home weeks.


----------



## tpdgfmt (Aug 12, 2019)

Most (but not all) timeshares are interests in real estate.  But buying a timeshare is more like buying a car than buying real estate.  There are numerous makes and models.  You can buy new or used.  Most go down in value after your purchase.  It would be difficult for one person to tell another to buy only Fords.  Many of the participants in this discussion forum probably don’t even like Fords, or at least they like some other brands better.  Or maybe they like Ford trucks but not Ford cars.  Or maybe they would be satisfied with one Ford and one Chevrolet, or one Ford and one Toyota, etc.  No two people are the same, and the number and variations of timeshare and vacation ownership plans in the marketplace is mind-boggling. 

Hilton has been a great choice for me.  I like its high-quality resorts and I like how the club works.  Instead of a particular week every year at one resort, I can use my points for stays from 3 days to at least two weeks.  I can stay in locations as diverse as Miami Beach, Orlando, Las Vegas, Myrtle Beach, Carlsbad, Honolulu, the Big Island, and more.  The club is easy to use.  Maintenance fees are not cheap, but my impression is that they are less than what is charged by Marriott, Westin, and Sheraton.  Marriott has more locations than Hilton, but I’m not interested in staying at most of Marriott’s additional locations.  Maintenance fees are generally more.  It used to be that it wasn’t very easy to own a week at one Marriott resort and trade for another.  I understand Marriott has made some improvements, but whether it has caught up to Hilton in that regard I will leave to others to discuss.  I’m so “invested” in HGVC at this point that I would never consider buying a Marriott week.  But there are others who contribute to this discussion forum that like to have two different cars in their garage.  And anyone can go into TUG’s Marriott discussion forum to learn more about what Marriott offers.

Montedk, you almost purchased an every other year timeshare for $13,750.00 which requires spending $868 in maintenance fees every other year.  I looked on sellingtimeshares.net, a respected HGVC reseller, and it has a listing for a two-bedroom week at HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip for $4,750.00 with maintenance fees of $870.00 every other year.  Instead of 3,400 points every other year, you would get 7,000 points every other year. 
You say you don’t need a lot of points because your travel plans are modest – a 5 night vacation (presumably every other year in many years) and even then you are going to travel off season.  With something like the week referred to in the last paragraph, you won’t have to limit yourself in that way, and it won’t cost you more money (actually, it will cost $2.00 more every other year, which isn’t material, but would save you at least $9,000.00 up front at the time of purchase (and maybe more if you negotiate a lesser purchase price).  Maybe some year you will want to travel during platinum season, or maybe some year you will have guests to use a second bedroom.  Perhaps more important is that over the years Hilton has “inflated” the cost of some units.  Twenty years ago all one-bedroom weeks during platinum season were 4,800 points.  This is still the case at resorts built back then (HGVC Seaworld and Tuscany are examples), and there are often at least some one-bedroom unit weeks during platinum season at some of the newer resorts (Las Palmeras is an example), but check out the point costs at the Grand Islander in Honolulu: 7,200 points is the cheapest one-bedroom unit during platinum season.  You can still find one bedroom weeks at some of the other Hawaiian resorts (the Lagoon Tower is a good example), but guess what?  It is first-come, first-served, and you better think about making reservations 9 months in advance at that resort.  Even then, sometimes you won’t find availability because owners at that resort have the right to make home week reservations between 9-12 months, whereas if you own at a different HGVC resort, you can only reserve 276 days in advance of your check out date, which is basically 9 months plus the length of your reservation in advance.

If you really have your heart set on limiting yourself to what 3,400 points can get you every other year, then there is such a week listed for $1,000.00.  So you can save at least another $3,750.00 up front and limit yourself to 3,400.00 points every other year.  I don’t recommend it.  If you like the program, you will want more points.  If you buy more points, your choice is to buy another week and then have two weeks for which to pay maintenance fees and taxes, or sell the first week and buy a week with more points.  Timeshare weeks are hard to sell. 

You will see many other conversations where people ask if they lose benefits by buying resale as opposed to buying directly from the developer.  The answer is “yes” or “no”, depending on your ownership.  Hilton has been very good about giving resale buyers the same benefits as the other buyers get.  Hilton does have several levels of Elite status which give some perks to those who have it, and there are some requirements about buying at least some of your points from Hilton if you want that.  With 3,400 or even 7,000 points, however, you wouldn’t have enough points to qualify even if your purchase were directly from Hilton.  The lowest Elite status requires ownership of weeks associated with at least 14,000 club points.  Many members of this website do not believe it is worthwhile to pay developer prices to get Elite status.  If you purchased two weeks of 7,000 points each or even one week of 14,000 or more points (which you could easily do in Hawaii or New York) directly from Hilton, the cost will probably take your breath away.

If you do buy a HGVC week, make sure what you are buying will get you into the time you want at the resort(s) where you think you will go most often.  Weeks from Orlando, Miami, Carlsbad-Marbrisa, Myrtle Beach, and Las Vegas will get you a good selection of dates at most of the HGVC resorts.  They aren’t great at getting you into the Southwest Florida resorts, New York City resorts, and The District in Washington, D.C.  HGVC has reservation restrictions relating to the NYC and DC resorts.  If you don’t own there, you can’t reserve as far out as you can with resorts in most HGVC locations.  By the time you can reserve, most of the units will already be reserved by others.  The Southwest Florida resorts are in the club because they were managed by a company which Hilton acquired when it formed HGVC many years ago.  In order for a HGVC member to reserve one of those weeks with club points, the owners of those weeks have to deposit them into the club, and they don’t do it very often.  You almost have to own there to stay there.  Once in awhile you can call the club or look on-line and find time at one of those resorts (and once in awhile RCI or II may come through for you), but most of the time there is no availability.  So if you really want to be there, you should own there and release points to the club when you want to stay elsewhere.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 14, 2019)

We purchased our HGVC points directly from HILTON prior to learning about TUG.  I do not feel bad about that because we have used our points.  I think the most important thing about timesharing has been that it forced me to take real vacations and have some great fun.  An HGVC purchase is definitely a luxury expense.  However, I think we earned it and enjoy it.  We have used our points to travel all over the world.  I think those new to timesharing and HGVC should concentrate on learning the system and having a good time with no regrets.


----------

